# Quick kitchen picture



## Oryxdesign (12 Jan 2008)

Just a quick picture of my latest kitchen project, all works carried out by us except plastering and structural steel works which we subcontracted out. Kitchen itself is American Black Walnut floating carcusses with white high gloss painted MDF doors and drawer fronts. Worktops and sides of island are Silestone.


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jan 2008)

It's a very styish look if rather Sunday supplement for my taste but where is the ABW? Is it really hidden behind all the painted MDF?


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Jan 2008)

waterhead37":1iq24tm6 said:


> It's a very styish look if rather Sunday supplement for my taste but where is the ABW? Is it really hidden behind all the painted MDF?


Yep, looks brilliant when you open the doors and drawers.


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jan 2008)

Simon,
Any chance of a photo with the doors or drawers open?

The workmanship looks fantastic by the way!


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Jan 2008)

waterhead37":13re3sxj said:


> Simon,
> Any chance of a photo with the doors or drawers open?
> 
> The workmanship looks fantastic by the way!


Thanks.
I've got to go back in a couple of weeks to fit some shelves on to the glass splashbacks, I'll get a couple of shots then. Do you want to see just for interest or is it because you can't believe they would cover up the walnut?


----------



## Karl (12 Jan 2008)

Excellent - bet that set the customer back a fair few quid.

I love kitchens like this - custom made and one off. I mainly install B&Q, Wickes etc kitchens and they get a bit boring sometimes. Here's a pic of my last install:

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df33b3127cceb3e5c67cb82900000026103AbNGTlk5ZE

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df33b3127cceb3e5c670b82500000026103AbNGTlk5ZE

Not quite the same effect - but probably at 1/10th of the cost( no offence intended OD). 

Anybody got any ideas why I am struggling posting pics from Shutterfly - I seem to be able to post the links as URL's ok, but not as img's.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Jan 2008)

karl":2kjosr7y said:


> Excellent - bet that set the customer back a fair few quid.
> 
> I love kitchens like this - custom made and one off. I mainly install B&Q, Wickes etc kitchens and they get a bit boring sometimes. Here's a pic of my last install:
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, expensive materials and quality appliances always make a kitchen. The joinery in that one was 20k including fitting and installing appliances, but obviously the whole job was much more. Yours look nicely fitted though.


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Jan 2008)

Oryxdesign":32jew2wi said:


> waterhead37":32jew2wi said:
> 
> 
> > Simon,
> ...



Here is a wardrobe I did with ABW inside contrasted with white outside.


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jan 2008)

Oryxdesign":3bqpiadq said:


> waterhead37":3bqpiadq said:
> 
> 
> > Simon,
> ...



Simon,
A bit of both I guess, ABW being such a splendid wood in its own right. However, as your bedroom shows it does look fabulous with the doors open.


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2008)

Fantastic!

How do you achieve the High Gloss finish?


----------



## BradNaylor (12 Jan 2008)

Oryxdesign":1q1euodx said:


> The joinery in that one was 20k including fitting and installing appliances



Excellent work, OD

20 grand sounds like a keen price for this level of work.

How do you get the finish on the MDF and what kind of spraying facilities do you have?

I tend to steer clear of gloss finishes as my spray booth is in the workshop and I would be worried about dust in the atmosphere getting on the work.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Jan 2008)

I have to admit I don't do the spray work myself, my local car body shop do it for me, it's quite a funny sight to go round there and see aload of doors hung in his spray booth! The pictures don't really do it justice to be honest, his paint is fantastic anyway but he does an extra good job for my furniture and it is to a far better standard than you would see on a car.


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2008)

Thanks OD.

I would like to use this type of finish on a future project. I'll have to find a good local body shop.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2008)

karl":1fo9mta9 said:


> .....
> Anybody got any ideas why I am struggling posting pics from Shutterfly - I seem to be able to post the links as URL's ok, but not as img's.
> Karl



I think it is because you are getting a database reference not the picture name.

The forum software only recognizes am image format extension like .jpg or bmp.


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Jan 2008)

Your not that far from me WiZeR, if you can't find a local guy give me a shout. By the way I think it helps to use MR MDF but it still requires alot of prep not many painters are interested.


----------



## Karl (12 Jan 2008)

CHJ":1lmeyyvs said:


> I think it is because you are getting a database reference not the picture name.
> 
> The forum software only recognizes am image format extension like .jpg or bmp.



CHJ

I know it's off topic, but how do I change it to a Jpeg file? this is how it turns out 






Sorry OD for the intrusion.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2008)

Cheers mate, it won't be for a few months yet. Will let yo u know


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2008)

Sorry Karl don't know if you can get the file name reference from shutterfly, I don't use the service.

I just copied it to my server for display purposes.


----------



## BradNaylor (13 Jan 2008)

Oryxdesign":8ou0if4w said:


> I have to admit I don't do the spray work myself, my local car body shop do it for me



Cheat! :wink:

Seriously though, can you find out what paint he uses? Most woodfinishing firms would suggest using PU paint and then burnishing it, but this isn't a route I really want to go down if I can avoid it. I suspect your guy has used car paint - something about which I know nothing!

This really is a string I should add to my bow.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Jan 2008)

He uses 2k glasurit car paint.


----------



## the_g_ster (13 Jan 2008)

Looks awesome, but one question.

When you take your MDF down to be finished, what have you done to it already?

Obviously it's cut to size, but what about edges etc? What sort of cost is it ballpark. I have some gloss wardrobes to make in considering this option.

Keep up the posts and pics, great to see.

G


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Jan 2008)

Ok, it's cut to size, microbevel routed on the edges, sanded. Paint for the kitchen was about 2-3K I think from memory. The money is in the prep work on the edges rather than the face. The smaller the microbevel the more expensive to paint as paint tends to run away from the corners. It is expensive but it looks amazing, you can't see any texture in the paint and on dark colours it looks deeper than the thickness of the board. Pm me if you want to phone for a chat.


----------



## orangetlh (13 Jan 2008)

thats seriously nice. Theres something about it that makes it look like a bespoke kitchen too. I really like the effect the downlights have on the tall units. Was it luck to have one next to each door or was it planned?


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Jan 2008)

I did the whole project which included the roof work (electric tilting), the ceiling and all the structural modifications so it wasn't luck. I was lucky to have worked with a really good designer.


----------



## Oryxdesign (11 Feb 2008)

waterhead37":2gt7uop0 said:


> Simon,
> Any chance of a photo with the doors or drawers open?
> 
> The workmanship looks fantastic by the way!



Ok I've been back to the property to do some other works and I took a couple of interior shots, here they are..


----------



## Jake (11 Feb 2008)

That's a fantastic kitchen.


----------



## Oryxdesign (11 Feb 2008)

Jake":2kf7es6l said:


> That's a fantastic kitchen.



Thankyou.


----------



## wizer (11 Feb 2008)

I agree, simply stunning. I just made the mistake of showing the missus..... and now i'm explaining how many new tools i'd need to build it... 

What hardware have you used to get the sliding internal drawer?


----------



## Oryxdesign (11 Feb 2008)

Ahh... I wondered if someone would notice that. They are just normal bearing runners from Hafele. The main drawer runners are soft close. I just put a rubber stop on the back of the top insert so you can shut the main drawer without having to pull the insert forwards. You have to be careful about the load capacities of the runners as that single drawer unit weighs 25Kg's with it's contents.
By the way any news on your back WiZeR?


----------



## wizer (11 Feb 2008)

It's very clever, I was planning a lower tech version for my workbench drawers.


----------



## Oryxdesign (11 Feb 2008)

Yeah, I've been thinking about sliding trays on top of the top drawers to use for tools in use and to keep dust and shavings out of the top drawers. Whilst not loosing too much storage. Those runners are dead cheapies by the way.


----------



## BradNaylor (12 Feb 2008)

I love the idea of the internal drawer - dead simple but incredibly useful.

I'm going to have to have a play with that.

Expect to see something similar on my next kitchen project!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Mike Saville (12 Feb 2008)

Now there's something to aspire to . . .


----------



## yfs1 (12 Feb 2008)

I would never go for that kind of kitchen but I have to agree the finish is amazing.

We could never have that because I would purposely leave all the doors and drawers open to get that impact all the time (And show off the walnut)


----------



## Matt_S (12 Feb 2008)

Really really beautiful kitchen. The ABW is particularly opulent!

My father in law has used his cellulose from his classics on MDF. Just followed the same technique as on a car, the high build filler seemed to fill edges well.


----------

